

New database of 5 billion healthcare claims could revolutionize healthcare - adammichaelc
http://mobile.washingtonpost.com/rss.jsp?rssid=615&item=http%3a%2f%2fwww.washingtonpost.com%2fFragment%2fSysConfig%2fWebPortal%2ftwpweb%2ffeeds%2fBlogsMobileIndividual%2fmobile-blogs.jpp%3fid%3d1000.4.1601919935%26wprss%3d&cid=-1&spf=1

======
jnorthrop
Sounds like a good and noble idea. I hope they don't make the same mistake as
AOL and Netflix and truly publish anonymous data. Getting this wrong could end
up as yet another setback in sharing this kind of data.

